# SocketClient Manipulierte Message



## IIAlaskaII (7. Feb 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Da im java-forum Chat im Moment keiner da zu sein scheint, versuche ich mal hier mein Glück. Ich habe folgende Problemstellung:
Ich möchte einer Nachricht welche ich mit einem einfachen Socket Client verschicken ein 0x00 dranhängen. Es wird einfacher ASCII-Text verschickt und am Ende soll halt dieses 0x00 drangehängt werden. Das senden habe ich jetzt alles soweit implementiert jedoch habe ich zu der 0x00 geschichte keine Idee und finde auch nix im Internet dazu. Es ist mein erstes Socket Progrämmchen daher noch nicht so viel Erfahrung. 

Wenn das Thema hier im Forum schon einmal aufgetaucht ist dann bitte ich um einen Link. Bei meiner Suche ergab sich kein Treffer.


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

PS: Achja der Grund warum ich das 0x00 anfügen möchte ist das der Server auf dieses wartet und daran entscheidet ob die Nachricht zu Ende ist.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2013)

der Server steht nicht unter deiner Kontrolle?
0x00 = ein einzelnes Byte 0?
auf sauberen Weg nicht unbedingt zu erreichen, wenn schon Text, dann sollte man auch durchgängig Text schicken,
ein char 0 muss nicht unbedingt zu Byte 0 führen, einen Versuch ist es aber wert

ansonsten hast du irgendwo den Socket vorhanden, dessen OutputStream? 
da kannst du auch jederzeit Byte verschicken, write() heißt die Methode?
wie gesagt nicht zu empfehlen einfach so ein Byte in einen Text-Stream reinzuschreiben, aber wenn es nötig ist..


----------



## IIAlaskaII (7. Feb 2013)

aha okey dann versuch ich es mit dem write nochmal danke


----------



## IIAlaskaII (7. Feb 2013)

```
byte[] nullbyte = new byte[1];
byte nullbit = 0x00;
nullbyte[0] = nullbit;
//echosocket ist das socket
echoSocket.getOutputStream().write(output);
echoSocket.getOutputStream().write(nullbyte);
```


so habe ich es jetzt gemacht und es funktioniert. Der Server aktzepiert meine Nachricht und macht was er machen soll.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2013)

write(nullbit)
bzw.
write(0)

ohne das Array sollte dasselbe sein


----------



## IIAlaskaII (7. Feb 2013)

ja klappt auch ohne Array


----------

